# Raptor 1200 DC Motor Controller EV Electric Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1,500.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Thursday Feb-28-2008 16:27:43 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $1,700.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

